# Se débarasser de GENIEO



## waynakapac (25 Mars 2013)

Comment desinstaller cette merde de GENIEO qui s'est installée toute seule. Donc par principe, même s'il s'agissait de l'application du siècle, je la mettrais à la poubelle car c'est tout simplement un viol et les ordures qui conçoivent ce genre d'application devraient être en taule. 
Le programme de desinstallation ne marche pas et c'est en anglais et même en utilisant Apptrap la corbeille refuse de le détruire car l'appli est "utilisée".
Les précédentes discussions n'ont rien apporté. merci.


----------



## Larme (25 Mars 2013)

Si elle est actuellement utilisée, ça veut dire qu'elle tourne...
Du coup, normalement, en allant dans _/Applications/Utilitaires/Moniteurs d'Activité_ et en arrêtant son processus, tu devrais pouvoir la supprimer par la suite...


----------



## gmaa (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
Autre solution : Démarrer sans extension ; et faire le nettoyage avec ou sans aide d'un AppDelete, CleanApp ou autre.


----------



## Orus (29 Juillet 2013)

Je viens de faire un scan de mon Mac avec VirusBarrier Express (gratuit) et il vient de me trouver cette merde de gEnieo, qu'il m'indique comme virus. 
Bien sur il l'a effacé facilement. Je me souviens quand même de l'avoir éliminé il y a quelques mois, il est donc revenu par la fenêtre.

Et pas merci MacGé d'en avoir fait la publicité sur votre cite : 
http://www.macgeneration.com/news/voir/188122/genieo-page-d-accueil-personnalisee-et-automatique
Vérifiez un peu vos infos avant de faire de la pub pour ce genre de saleté !

De nos jours apparemment des sociétés avec pignon sur rue, diffuse des  virus, sans avoir de problèmes, c'est le monde à l'envers.
Bien sur il ne lappel pas virus, et jure qu'il ne fera aucun mal à notre système. Ben voyons.
Sauf qu'il espionne notre connexion sans nous demander notre avis, et les envois on ne sait où (NSA ? Pourquoi pas).


----------



## macomaniac (30 Juillet 2013)

Salut *Orus*.

Ce «Genieo» me fait penser à la _Pieuvre_ contre laquelle _Gilliat_ mène un combat sous-marin dans les «Travailleurs de la Mer» de _Victor Hugo_. Planter un poignard entre les deux yeux dorés de la bête et exercer une rotation de la lame afin de décalotter la tête s'avère l'acte salvateur - ce qui n'exclut pas d'avoir ensuite à tirer sur les bras multiples de l'octopode qui continuent d'adhérer au corps du plongeur par leurs ventouses afin de les détacher pour atteindre la délivrance... 

Au cas où il y aurait d'autres navigateurs du web à se faire capturer par la pieuvre «Genieo», voici un bref manuel de survie inspiré de la méthode de _Gilliatt_ :


1° Décapiter la pieuvre.

Pour ce faire, aller à Genieo : uninstall et télécharger le désinstallateur ainsi :





Lancer le programme de désintallation qui va supprimer l'application principale.


&#9988;​
2° Détacher les bras parasites.

Ah! On comprend pourquoi le programme d'installation prend 10' à exécuter sa tâche. C'est qu'il a le _bras long_  celui-là... N'empêche - _Gilliatt_ n'est pas du genre à chômer à la besogne... Établi que '_/Library_' = Bibliothèque Générale de l'OS et que '_~/Library_' = Bibliothèque Personnelle de l'utilisateur-admin, alors aller aux adresses suivantes afin de supprimer les items listés :


- _Mountain Lion/private/tmp_      enlever : *GenieoInstall.dmg*

- _Mountain Lion/Library/Frameworks_     enlever : *GenieoExtra.framework* (mot de passe admin requis)

- _Mountain Lion/Library/LaunchAgents_  enlever : *Com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist* (mot-de-passe admin requis)

- _Mountain Lion/Bibliothèque/LaunchDaemons_  enlever : *Com.Genieoinnovation.macextension.client.plist*    (mot-de-passe admin requis)

- _Mountain Lion/Bibliothèque/PrivilegedHelperTools_ enlever le fichier exécutable *com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client* (mot-de-passe admin requis) 

- _~/Library/Preferences_  enlever : *com.genieo.global.settings.plist* + *com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist*

- _~/Library/Saved Application State_ enlever le dossier *com.genieo.RemoveGenieoMac.savedSate*​

&#9988;​
3° Regagner l'air libre

Reste dans «Safari» à restaurer les préférences par défaut :


- _Safari/Préférences/General/Moteur de recherche par défaut_ : rétablir : '*Google*'  

- _Safari/Préférences/General/Page d'accueil_ : effacer l'adresse '*Genieo.com*' et rétablir l'adresse par défaut ou une page blanche.​

&#9988;​


----------



## Gilesik (16 Février 2014)

bonjour,

moi aussi je me suis fait avoir, jai tout essayé, uninstallgenieo, applecleaner, cleanmymac, que jai acheté 

J'ai essayé de rechercher des fichiers genieo dans mon système, il n'y en a pas. 

je n'ai plus l'appli genieo

J'ai viré les cookies dans safari et l'extension genieo

j'ai re paramétré safari sur google et genieo n'apparait plus dans mes préférences de safari, ni ailleurs d'aileurs...

et pour autant quand je fais une recherche dans safari, il me bascule dans le moteur de recherche genineo.

Comment je peux faire pour virer cette merde définitivement.

Faut-il que je désinstalle et réinstalle safari ?

Heeeeeeelllllllllllppppppppppppp!!!


----------



## Locke (16 Février 2014)

Gilesik a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> moi aussi je me suis fait avoir, jai tout essayé, uninstallgenieo, applecleaner, cleanmymac, que jai acheté
> 
> ...



Evite de poster partout, ça facilitera la tâche de tout le monde.

Une autre alternative... The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo


----------



## ville91 (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour
J'ai suivi les précédents mails pour la desinstallation de Genieo, IMPOSSIBLE.
Tout d'abord parce que dans 
Applications
Utilitaire
Moniteur d'activité

ET BEN Y'a RIEN

Ensuite dans 
Safari
Préférences systèmes
Général
Moteur de recherches??? Mais je n'ai pas ca du tout.
A aucun moment et nulle part j'ai moteur de recherches ni l'autre solution
Bref , introuvable et pourtant bien présent.

Comment faire??
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (18 Février 2014)

Salut *ville 91*.

Si par exemple tu regardes le message #5 que j'avais posté dans ce fil, à la rubrique humoristique : '_2° Détacher les bras parasites_' (de la pieuvre Geneio) il te faut aller aux *adresses successives* indiquées chaque fois comme préfixe des fichiers à mettre à la corbeille. Par exemple, lorsqu'il est écrit :


```
[COLOR="Red"]Mountain Lion/Library/Frameworks[/COLOR] enlever : GenieoExtra.framework
```

'Mountain Lion/Library/Frameworks' n'est pas là pour 'faire joli' dans le décor. C'est une adresse. Il te faut, en mode graphique, faire un double-clic sur l'icône 'Macintosh HD' (à l'époque du message, l'OS était «Mountain Lion») de ton disque, aller au répertoire 'Bibliothèque' (= '_Library_' dans la langue du Système) et l'ouvrir d'un double-clic, de là aller au dossier 'Frameworks' et l'ouvrir encore d'un double-clic, et finalement aller repêcher '*GenieoExtra.framework*' pour le mettre à la corbeille.

Répéter la procédure pour chaque adresse donnée. Car, si Genieo continue d'infester ton navigateur, c'est parce que des fichiers sont bien présents qui se lancent à l'ouverture de ta session d'utilisateur. Je te recommande spécialement les fichiers présents dans les répertoires : '_LaunchAgents_' et '_LaunchDaemons_' de la même 'Bibliothèque' générale. Il n'y a pas que l'application (dans le répertoire '_Applications_'), les fichiers de préférences (dans la 'Bibliothèque' personnelle de l'utilisateur) et l'extension dans Safari, il y a aussi ces ressources_motrices qu'il convient d'éliminer (il est utile de re-démarrer avant de vider la corbeille des éléments qu'on y a mis)


----------



## Gilesik (18 Février 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Evite de poster partout, ça facilitera la tâche de tout le monde.
> 
> Une autre alternative... The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo




Oui, je suis désolé, mais je craque et je ne sais plus quoi faire. Je ne ferais plus c'est promis.

bon je vais regarder ton lien et je te dis.

Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------

Voilà, j'ai regardé, mais mon anglais est plus qu'approximatif !!! 

J'ai déjà téléchargé uninstall genieo et je l'ai fait mais ça n'a pas vivé le cookies dans les prefs de safari. quand je vire ce cookies, il revient tout seul !!!

JE VAIS TOUT FAIRE SAUTEEEEEEEEERRRRRRR !!!!!


----------



## Locke (18 Février 2014)

Ben avec Google Translate, c'est pas compliqué et ça donne une idée générale à défaut d'orthographe correcte... https://translate.google.fr/transla...http://www.thesafemac.com/arg-genieo/&act=url

Il y a certainement des choses que tu n'a peut-être pas fait correctement avec les autres liens. Mais là, il faut prêter très attention à l'Etape 3.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Orus*.
> 
> Ce «Genieo» me fait penser à la _Pieuvre_ contre laquelle _Gilliat_ mène un combat sous-marin dans les «Travailleurs de la Mer» de _Victor Hugo_. Planter un poignard entre les deux yeux dorés de la bête et exercer une rotation de la lame afin de décalotter la tête s'avère l'acte salvateur - ce qui n'exclut pas d'avoir ensuite à tirer sur les bras multiples de l'octopode qui continuent d'adhérer au corps du plongeur par leurs ventouses afin de les détacher pour atteindre la délivrance...
> 
> ...



Le défaut de ton tuto est qu'il repose en partie sur la doc de Genieo et que celle-ci est fausse ou du moins très incomplète.

Regarde-là : The Safe Mac » Adware Removal Guide : Genieo pour complèter. 




Résumé rapide en Français pour Gilesik.



Attention, il faut respecter l'ordre et quand on dit _retirer_, ça veut dire mettre dans la corbeille mais pas la vider.

1 - Quitter l'application Genieo.app si elle est présente. Ce n'est pas toujours le cas (voir la capture d'écran).

2 - Fichier très important à retirer avant toute chose :

/private/etc/launchd.conf

3 - Retirer ensuite :

/Applications/Genieo
/Applications/Uninstall Genieo
/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist
/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client.plist
/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieo.engine.plist
/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client
/usr/lib/libgenkit.dylib
/usr/lib/libimckit.dylib
/usr/lib/libimckitsa.dylib

4 - Redémarrer le Mac. Retirer le fichier suivant :

/Library/Frameworks/GenieoExtra.framework

Vider la corbeille.

5. Retirer l'extension dans le navigateur

6. Remettre la bonne page d'accueil et le bon moteur de recherche.


Normalement c'est bon. Et dorénavant, éviter CNET, Softonic et DivX (tout aussi pourri).


----------



## macomaniac (19 Février 2014)

[Le combat matutinal de _Giliatt_ du petit *macomaniac* contre le _Poulpe_ Genieo ou 
: l'ennemi se déplace constamment &#10139; n'oubliez pas vos lunettes infra-rouge]​

Salut *Moonwalker*



Moonwalker a dit:


> Le défaut de ton tuto est qu'il repose en partie sur la doc de Genieo et que celle-ci est fausse ou du moins très incomplète.



Je ne procède jamais à partir de lectures dont je relaierais les informations (selon la méthode de l'homme qui a lu le récit de l'homme racontant comment il a tué l'ours) - par souci de _certitude_ dirait le _philosophe_ qui aime à se draper dans la cape héroïque du chercheur d'«_évidence_première_» ; en fait plus prosaïquement, en ce qui me concerne, parce que je ne supporte pas de lire les textes informatiques écrits dans une langue imbittable aussi agréable d'abord qu'une tête de veau vinaigrette servie au petit déjeuner avec le café du matin (je ne lis donc que de la '_Littérature_' au sens étendu) .

Par suite, les adresses que j'avais données pour éradiquer Genieo résultaient exclusivement d'une base expérimentale : j'avais volontairement installé Genieo dans mon OS, et ensuite j'avais été à la chasse à la pieuvre dans les grottes sous-marines du Système en utilisant uniquement ma '_torche_' favorite : le traqueur «iFilex» qui n'est qu'une version OSX du «Sherlock 2» de Mac OS 9 - un fureteur qui fonctionne en droits _root_ automatiques et scanne l'intégralité des fichiers de l'OS, contenu des bundles d'applications y compris, ce dans l'instant présent sans recours à aucune base de données pré-constituée de référence comme «Spotlight», pour ressortir la liste des items répondant au critère renseigné avec leurs chemins absolus.

J'avais donc trouvé la liste que j'ai donnée dans mon message antérieur de ce fil, et l'ablation des items aux adresses données avait suffi à supprimer Genieo qui n'avait jamais plus remontré le bout de son ... tentacule.

La nouvelle liste d'adresse que tu donnes est largement analogue, avec des différences : 



en moins : pas de '_LaunchDaemon_' ni de '_SavedApplicationState_' ; 


en plus : un '_launchd.conf_' et des librairies dynamiques '_.dylib_'.

&#9828;​
Cette combinaison d'_identité_ et de _différences_ m'a conduit ce matin à une conjecture (dont je suis fertile aux petites heures du matin ) : l'_ennemi se déplace constamment à travers le temps_ (je veux dire : les  tentacules du poulpe changent de localisation) - il conviendrait donc de suivre les mouvements de l'adversaire. Le Genieo de Juillet 2013 sous «Mountain Lion» n'est pas exactement le Genieo de Novembre 2013 sous Mavericks (évoqué sur le site : «_The SafeMac : adware removal guide_). 

Oui, mais si cette conjecture est exacte, qu'est-ce qui m'assure qu'aujourd'hui : 19 Février 2014 sous «Mavericks 10.9.1» l'ennemi ne s'est pas encore déplacé, si bien que ses tentacules auraient encore changé (partiellement du moins) de localisation?

&#9831;​
Armé de cette conjecture matinale, je me suis rendu sur le site de Genieo et j'ai installé le _Poulpe_ ce matin dans mon OS («Mavericks 10.9.1»). Il faut *10'* à l'installateur de Genieo pour compléter son opération, ce qui laisse largement supposer qu'un travail d'écriture au disque on ne peut plus fourni et complexe s'effectue à l'installation. Mais surtout, le plus inquiétant (pour quelqu'un que les sujets informatiques seraient susceptibles d'affecter d'appréhension, ce qui heureusement n'est pas mon cas, car je suis affectivement totalement infirme par rapport à ce type d'objet) - une installation de *Java SE 6* est requise en préalable, afin que Genieo lui-même puisse s'installer et fonctionner [quand on sait les failles de sécurité que l'installation de Java peut créer sur un Mac - j'en imagine sans mal plus d'un en train de _flipper_ carrément . Surtout si j'ajoute qu'à l'installation, comme me le révèle «LittleSnitch» qui m'en demande chaque fois l'autorisation - que j'ai accordée pour plonger au plus profond de l'abysse  - il y a scan intégral de toutes les adresses internet des signets du navigateur actif ainsi que de l'historique de ses navigations...].

À l'issue de cette longue installation, j'ai re-démarré afin de bien enfoncer le clou et désormais mon navigateur «Safari» (que j'utilise exclusivement) offrait au lancement la croquignolette allure que voici :






&#9825;​
Bien. Action : il est temps de sortir l'«iFilex» en lui faisant renifler la pièce à conviction : 'Genieo'. Mais auparavant, comme Genieo installe un _menulet_ dans la barre de menus du Finder, dérouler ce _menulet_ et actionner l'option : '_Quit_' afin de le retirer de la barre de menus. Résultats de la traque au _Poulpe_ :



_~/Library/Safari/_*LocalStorage* = dossier ;


_/Applications/_*Genieo.app* = bundle ;


_/Applications/_*Unisntall Genieo.app* = bundle ;


_~/Library/Application Support/_*Genieo* = dossier ;


_/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools/_*com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client* = fichier ;


_/Library/LaunchDaemons/_*com.genieoinnovation.maextension.client.plist* = fichier ;


_/Library/LaunchDaemons/_*uninstall_genieo_mac.jar* = fichier_ressource java ;


_/Library/LaunchDaemons/_*Genieo* = fichier_exécutable ;


_/Library/LaunchAgents/-->_*aucun .plist d'Agent n'est créé* ;


_/Library/Frameworks/-->_*aucun Framework 'GenieoExtra.framework' n'est créé* ;


_~/Library/Caches/_*com.genieoinnovation.Installer* = dossier ;


_~/Desktop/_*Installgenieo.dmg* = image_disque ;


_~/Library/Preferences/_*com.genieoglobal.settings.plist* = fichier ;


~/Library/Preferences/*com.genieo.settings.plist* = fichier


_/private/etc/-->_*aucun fichier 'launch.conf' n'est créé* ;


_/usr/lib/_*libgenkit.dylib* = dynamic library ;


_/usr/lib/--> _*aucune librairie dynamique 'libimckit.dylib' n'est créée* ;


_/usr/lib/--> _*aucune librairie dynamique 'libimckitsa.dylib' n'est créée*


&#9758; l'affaire est entendue : le _Poulpe_ l'ennemi se déplace constamment à travers le temps et il a encore changé de localisations partielles de tentacules depuis le constat de Novembre 2013 du site '_TheSafeMac_'.

&#9826;​
J'ai donc désintallé à la main chacun des items renseignés *en noir et en gras* de la liste ci-dessus, en bloc, et j'ai re-démarré. Voici ce que j'ai obtenu au lancement de «Safari» :




​

Pas d'affolement! - il n'y a là qu'une page d'accueil et sa barre de menus. Il convient d'aller pour finir dans les _Préférences_ de «Safari» à 3 adresses :



_Extensions/_*Omnibar 1.2* --> désintaller l'extension ;


_Général/_*Page d'accueil* --> supprimer la page d'accueil «Genieo» ;


_Général/_*Moteur de recherche* --> Rétablir «Google» par défaut (s'il y a lieu).


&#9814;​
&#9758; rétrospective brève : on n'est jamais sûr de retrouver Genieo à travers le temps exactement aux localisations spatiales antérieurement repérées, car pour le réitérer : _l'ennemi se déplace_. Ce qui rend un peu délicat de tuyauter tel ou tel qui vient de se le laisser s'installer dans son OS, à moins de répéter soi-même cette installation afin de vérifier l'emplacement actuel des tentacules. Mais comme évoqué humoristiquement dans un autre fil, si la _répétition_ est l'exécutif de l'_amour_, alors que n'est-on pas prêt à faire pour permettre à l'_amour_ de se préserver à travers le temps? 

Si l'ablation à la main des tentacules de Genieo peut paraître un tantinet compliquée, il suffit d'y voir un petit jeu de piste enfantin et l'exécuter avec le plaisir qui accompagne tous les jeux. Car, comme le disait _Roger Caillois_, le jeu est une répétition gratuite de l'action sérieuse, et s'accompagne donc du plaisir d'agir _à la légère_. Nonobstant, pour éradiquer Genieo, il faut suivre le jeu de piste jusqu'à complétion.

Comment ne pas être donc reconnaissant à Genieo, qui, non content d'alimenter l'amour en contraignant à la _répétition_, ressuscite l'esprit ludique de l'enfance, en contraignant au jeu de piste? - Car, comme le dit le diction : «_Scout toujours!_» .

<Édit. Au moment de quitter, voici que la voix de _Serge Gainsbourg_ me chuchote dans l'oreille :

_J'avoue
J'en ai
Bavé
Pas vous
Mon amour
Avant
D'avoir
Eu vent
De vous
Mon amour

Ne vous déplaise
En dansant la Javanaise
Nous nous aimions
Le temps d'une chanson​_
&#9758; - au fait, que devient la javanaise? >

&#9812;​


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Février 2014)

Cette #@% est plus polymorphe que le HIV. 

J'admire ton altruisme. Je ne me risquerai pas à installer ça.


----------



## Gilesik (21 Février 2014)

Bon je suis rentré !!!

OKI ça y est, problème résolu, ça m'a pris du temps, mais c'est bon, viré le genieo

Merci les gras !!! Je commençais à craquer !!! c'est génial cet appli EasyFind !!!

Et désolé d'avoir encombré deux forums avec mes questions, je vais aussi remercier sur l'autre avec le même message.

Bravo et merci !!!


----------



## Clemssd (17 Mars 2014)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Je me suis aussi faite avoir par Genieo..

Malgré vos conseils je n'arrive pas à le faire disparaitre.. après je ne suis pas très douée avec le mac je l'ai depuis peu.. pour vous dire je sais pas si j'ai mavericks, moutain lion etc.. :/

Je ne trouve pas " bibliothèque personnelle" car c'est à cette étape que je bloque..
Une âme charitable pour me donner un coup de main ?


Merci d'avance
Clémence


----------



## KERRIA (17 Mars 2014)

je m'en suis débarrassé: 
-en redémarrant sans les extensions
-mise à la corbeille
-vider la corbeille
-redémarrer en normal...

Le Bon Jour


----------



## ergu (17 Mars 2014)

Gilesik a dit:


> Merci les gras !!!



Hé, hé, hé.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Mars 2014)

Clemssd a dit:


> Bonjour tous le monde,
> 
> Je me suis aussi faite avoir par Genieo..
> 
> ...



Il faut maintenir la touche alt dans le menu "Aller" du Finder. Elle apparaîtra dans la liste.

Pour savoir quelle version du système tu as : "A propos de ce Mac" dans le menu de la pomme.


----------



## Clemssd (17 Mars 2014)

KERRIA a dit:


> je m'en suis débarrassé:
> -en redémarrant sans les extensions
> -mise à la corbeille
> -vider la corbeille
> ...



Bonsoir,

J'ai essayais  mais ça ne marche pas..


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2014)

Salut *Clemssd*.

Voici le truc pour te faciliter la tâche :



tu fais dans le Finder le raccourci clavier : *&#8984;&#8679;G* (cmd + maj=shift + G) ce qui affiche une petite fenêtre : '_Aller au dossier..._'. 


Tu vas au tableau que j'ai donné dans ce fil et tu sélectionnes uniquement la partie initiale _en italique_ de chaque ligne (c'est l'adresse), tu fais *&#8984;C* dessus (= copier dans le presse-papier) puis tu fais *&#8984;V* (coller à partir du presse-papier) dans le champ de saisie de la fenêtre '_Aller au dossier..._'.


Tu presses le bouton '_Aller_' et tu te retrouves dans le dossier où il ne te reste plus qu'à chercher (s'il y est) l'élément rédigé en *noir gras*. Tu le sélectionnes et hop! corbeille. Tu recommences pareil pour chaque ligne.


Exemple : tu es à la ligne : 

_5. /Library/PrivilegedHelperTools_/*com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client*

 --> tu sélectionnes _/Library/PrivilegedHelperTools_ (n'oublie pas la barre oblique / initiale) et c'est ça dont tu fais un copier-coller dans le fenêtre de saisie. 

--> une fois au dossier voulu, ce que tu cherches à éliminer = *com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client*​


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2014)

C'est une vraie cochonnerie ce Geneio!

Ce soir je suis allé sur le site de Coconut Battery pour télécharger la nouvelle version 3
Je suis tombé sur cette page








Evidement j'ai cliqué le gros bouton vert Download et&#8230;. je me suis retrouvé à télécharger Geneio!

Je ne l'ai pas installé, sachant la cochonnerie que c'est, mais quelqu'un de moins averti, ne trainant pas régulièrement sur les forums de MacG va se faire piéger de façon certaine!

D'ailleurs je suis retourné sur la page de Coconut et j'ai recliqué une NOUVELLE FOIS sur ce gros bouton Download et j'ai retelechargé à nouveau Geneio&#8230; avant de comprendre que c'est le mot Download en bleu, un peu plus haut, qui donne accès à CoconutBattery 3.0


----------



## Locke (19 Mars 2014)

Je n'ai que Adblock comme extension et je n'ai pas ce gros pavé de Download...


----------



## r e m y (19 Mars 2014)

Normal! car ce bandeau de Download de Geneio EST une pub que AdBlock bloque!


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Normal! car ce bandeau de Download de Geneio EST une pub que AdBlock bloque!



C'est bien pour ça que je le fais remarquer, mais bon pour moi il me semble naturel d'installer d'office Adblock pour avoir une certaine tranquillité. Après si certains se font piéger, c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## KERRIA (21 Mars 2014)

pour redémarrer sans les extensions : démarrer en appuyant sur la touche ALT, la machine va redémarrer et afficher sous la "pomme" une barre horizontale de progression....et puis attendre l'affichage du bureau.....
Comprend pas pourquoi ça ne fonctionne pas pour toi...moi j'ai toujours fais ainsi pour virer les récalcitrants....

Le Bon Soir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

...en relisant toute la discussion, je tombe sur la réponse de "gmaa"...qui dit la même chose....donc mille excuses "gmaa"...


----------



## mhacool (22 Mars 2014)

que ce Vénérable Sage et le Membre d'Elite de ce forum ont démontré sur ce post.
Bonjour d'abord ...
Il s'agit, non de Safari mais de Firefox sur un MacOS10.8.5 et toujours de Genieo...
Je n'ai plus aucun des fichiers de ceux cités par les Genius de MacGeneration, aucune connexion demandée par Genieo n'a été autorisée (c'est ce qui m'a mis la "puce à l'oreille" !?), tout a été désinstallé, viré de la corbeille, l'ordi redémarré... et pourtant !!!
Genieo est toujours là et bien là.... sans y être !!!,  puisque je reste sec, n'ayant aucun fichier à supprimer.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h26 ----------

Ne pas lire la signature qui date un peu car je suis plus un curieux de ce forum qu'un participant -conseil ...

Je confirme
MacOS10.8.5 sur iMac et quelques périphériques nécessaires ou futiles !

Pour plus d'infos : demandez il vous sera aimablement répondu.


----------



## mhacool (22 Mars 2014)

Oui, parce que cela fait quelques jours que je cherche ...
1 - J'ai trouvé une requête qui lance systématiquement la petite fenêtre "Genieo" : 127.0.0.0.1:8886/StartPage/SearchGenio/ etc...
2 - "Uninstall Genieo" installe un petit dossier "come.Genieo.RemoveGenieoMac.savedState" dans "Saved Application State" qui comporte 3 petits fichiers habiles et facétieux.
Vicelards les israéliens ! non ?
C'est donc réglé.
Mais je n'y retournerai pas ! Je laisse ce soin à un expérimentateur courageux comme ce Vénérable génie macomaniaque.

Ah oui ! Pour conclure, mes 2 aides furent "Web Developper" et "CleanApp"


----------



## macomaniac (23 Mars 2014)

Salut *mhacool*.

Bravo pour ta ténacité et ton esprit d'initiative. Lors de mon expérimentation volontaire, j'ai dû négliger de lancer le désinstallateur : «Uninstall Genieo.app» et je n'ai donc pas eu droit à la mise-en-place du dossier 'com.Genieo.RemoveGenieoMac.savedState' qui t'a si fort embêté. Que l'application de désinstallation grâcieusement fournie par «Genieo» s'empresse d'installer des fichiers de sauvegarde de l'état antérieur de l'application, c'est bien dans le style de la 'maison' «Genieo» : ne jamais proposer de désinfectant sans rajout de nouveaux morpions.

Je me risque donc à mettre le tableau à jour en l'implémentant de ta contribution :



macomaniac a dit:


> _~/Library/Safari/_*LocalStorage* = dossier ;
> 
> 
> _/Applications/_*Genieo.app* = bundle ;
> ...


----------



## Mac2A (23 Mars 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *mhacool*.
> 
> Bravo pour ta ténacité et ton esprit d'initiative. Lors de mon expérimentation volontaire, j'ai dû négliger de lancer le désinstallateur : «Uninstall Genieo.app» et je n'ai donc pas eu droit à la mise-en-place du dossier 'com.Genieo.RemoveGenieoMac.savedState' qui t'a si fort embêté. Que l'application de désinstallation grâcieusement fournie par «Genieo» s'empresse d'installer des fichiers de sauvegarde de l'état antérieur de l'application, c'est bien dans le style de la 'maison' «Genieo» : ne jamais proposer de désinfectant sans rajout de nouveaux morpions.
> 
> Je me risque donc à mettre le tableau à jour en l'implémentant de ta contribution :



Cela fait plusieurs jours que je lis ce fil et ce message s'adresse entre autre à macomaniac, Moonwalker, r e m y, et les autres bien sure  qui avez de l'expérience sur ce sujet

Pourquoi ne pas créer un "référentiel", une liste ou une sorte de mémoire qui rassemble les diverses manières *d'éviter de télécharge*r "Genieo"

Voilà juste une idée comme ça! parce que je vois que t'es devenu un vrai spécialiste de l'éradication de "Genio" et qu'il semble bien que cette gangrène se propage vite et qu'il soit vraiment de plus en plus difficile de s'en débarrasser.

Mieux vaut prévenir que guérir :love: même si t'es un sacré toubib


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2014)

Les différentes manières d'éviter de telecharger Geneio, je ne sais pas&#8230;. car comme le montre la copie d'écran que j'ai collée un peu plus haut, les développeurs de cette cochonnerie sont très malins et on peut vraiment se faire prendre à leur bandeau Download quand on cherche à télécharger un soft, y compris sur le site de l'auteur du soft en question.

J'ai beau connaître Geneio, je me suis laissé prendre 2 fois à le telecharger (heureusement je ne l'ai pas installé)

Le mieux est donc d'actualiser régulièrement la liste de Macomaniac pour l'éradiquer.


----------



## KERRIA (23 Mars 2014)

oui, bien sur mais très malin ce "truc", personnellement je l'ai téléchargé en croyant télécharger une bibliothèque de textures sur un site professionnel...donc ambiguïté volontaire dans l'offre...
mais erreur de ma part de l'avoir installé...le paquet ne comportant aucune indication..je suis vraiment nul...

Je me souviens qu'un jour j'ai téléchargé "Mac Keeper" dans les mêmes conditions !..

....donc attention également aux sites pro...et quelques fois soit disant pro....

Le Bon Jour


----------



## r e m y (23 Mars 2014)

Oui car comme je l'indique plus haut Geneio vient s'afficher comme un bandeau de pub. Donc les sites (même Pros) se retrouvent avec ce gros bouton Download de Geneio à leur insu et l'utilisateur clique dessus en croyant télécharger le logiciel qu'il est venu chercher sur ce site.


----------



## muggle (23 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai deux questions qui concernent le sujet : 

la première c'est : 
"Est-ce que c'est grave si j'ai enlevé pas seulement le _fichier_ mais le _dossier_ launchdeamons ? se recrée-t-il tout seul au besoin ?" j'ai remarqué qu'il avait été créé le jour de mon installation de genieo alors...

Et la deuxième : 
"Vous pensez qu'en enlevant tous les fichiers contenant le mot genieo grâce à Easy Find sans respecter aucun ordre d'enlèvement des fichiers met en péril la santé mentale de mon ordinateur ? :rateau:

Quoi qu'il en soit, safari remarche normalement depuis que j'ai fait ça mais est-ce qu'il n'y a pas par hasard des fichiers ne contenant pas le nom "genieo" qu'il faut absolument enlever manuellement ? Surtout, j'ai déjà enlevé celui que dans un tuto on dit d'enlever en dernier après un redémarrage. 

J'espère que ça va pas planter mon ordi... 


Dernier(s) truc(s) successif(s) à mon retrait de genieo de mon macbook pro : 

*j'ai enlevé l'omnibar safari et j'aimerai bien la remettre mais tout le monde dit que c'est ch**t, pourquoi ? ma version de mac est Os X (10.8.3) ça correspond à quoi ? Lion ? Bref j'aimerais bien en remettre une sans trop de problème de compatibilité, si vous pouviez m'aider... 

*et est-ce qu'il faut que je supprime maintenant ce fameux "JAVA SE 6 j'sais pas quoi" maintenant que j'ai terminé d'enlever ce satané genieo ?? comment on le désinstalle ? en jetant l'icone de l'appli à la poubelle ? avec un désinstaller fourni mais je sais pas où ? ou en téléchargeant un désintalleur ? Pourquoi java est mauvais pour les mac ? c'est quoi java hormis la javanaise finalement ?  

Merci pour vos réponses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h53 ----------

Ah, ben voilà, :hein: depuis que j'ai installé le Java demandé (celui dont tu parles Moonwalker) pour désinstaller Genieo, certaines pages internet me demandent d'activer le javascript alors que c'est déjà fait dans les préférences Safari... 

Une idée quelqu'un ? 

Comment défaire ce que j'ai du faire pour désinstaller ce maudit programme et que tout remarche *bien*


----------



## Herminette (8 Avril 2014)

Bonjour
ce fil est de loin le plus complet et précis pour des-installer Genieo.

J'ai tout bien fait : 

chercher  les fichiers en italique, il n'y en a plus aucun, reparamétrer dans Safari la page d'accueil et le moteur de recherche par défaut, enlever l'omnibar
et redémarrer l'application.

Pourtant c'est toujours la barre de navigation de genieo qui s'affiche, 

Je suis sur mac 10.8.5

@mhacool : Quelle est la requête qui lance :

""1 - J'ai trouvé une requête qui lance systématiquement la petite fenêtre "Genieo" : 127.0.0.0.1:8886/StartPage/SearchGenio/ etc""

Merci


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2014)

Le gros problème avec Genieo c'est qu'il s'installe différemment selon la version qu'on a malencontreusement ramassée.

Ici, on ne peut que donner des pistes selon ce qu'il ressort de notre expérience et ce qu'on découvre sur la toile.

C'est à chacun d'entreprendre la chasse aux fichiers Genieo sur son Mac.

Le site The Safe Mac indique qu'il faut commencer par supprimer le fichier /private/etc/launchd.conf s'il existe.

EasyFind semble un bon logiciel pour débusquer les fichiers genieo. Bien sûr, il ne faut pas le télécharger chez Softonic ou CNet. :hosto:

Freeware applications and services for Mac - DEVONtechnologies
Download DEVONthink, DEVONagent & Co for Mac - DEVONtechnologies

Bonne chasse.


----------



## BargaMac (26 Avril 2014)

Je me suis fait avoir aussi et ai installé genieo sans le vouloir... 

Merci à Macomaniac! 
J'ai réussi à désinstaller ce truc sous Mavericks.
Non sans peine, certains documents/fichiers devant être supprimés plusieurs fois avant de disparaître. Ca y est, bye bye le poulpe.

Ceci dit, sans iFileX je n'y serais pas arrivée.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le gros problème avec Genieo c'est qu'il s'installe différemment selon la version qu'on a malencontreusement ramassée.
> 
> Ici, on ne peut que donner des pistes selon ce qu'il ressort de notre expérience et ce qu'on découvre sur la toile.
> 
> ...


EasyFind est aussi disponible sur le MAS.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (27 Avril 2014)

macomaniac a dit:


> les adresses que j'avais données pour éradiquer Genieo résultaient exclusivement d'une base expérimentale : j'avais volontairement installé Genieo dans mon OS, et ensuite j'avais été à la chasse à la pieuvre dans les grottes sous-marines du Système en utilisant uniquement ma '_torche_' favorite : le traqueur «iFilex»


Je découvre ton post seulement aujourd'hui. 

Tu as été gonflé. 
Dans un cas comme ça, j'aurais d'abord tenté de localiser la pieuvre avant même d'aller à la chasse, de peur de ne pas retrouver après coup tous ses tentacules (en particulier des fichiers seulement modifiés) :bebe:

= j'aurais lancé  fseventer (qui est resté fonctionnel en 10.9) au moment de l'installation de la bête,
et après l'installation, j'aurais comparé avec Time Machine (et  TimeTracker) et/ou  Uninstaller.


----------



## flotow (27 Avril 2014)

ou Pacifist, avant, pour connaitre le contenu du paquet et savoir ou il va s'installer par défaut (puis fseventer pour voir les modifications faites au premier lancement !)


----------



## macomaniac (14 Juin 2014)

MÀJ du combat sous-marin de _Giliatt_ contre le poulpe _Genieo_​

Comme ce matin je trouvais que tout allait trop bien, je me suis rendu sur le site de «Genieo» afin de télécharger son installateur et l'infliger à mon Mac  (meilleure raison : en vertu du principe avéré que «l'ennemi se déplace constamment», revenir périodiquement au contact avec icelui afin de le localiser sur le terrain).


&#9758; Résultat au lancement de mon navigateur «Safari» -->





= ce qu'on appelle un grand 'classique'. 

&#10058;​

&#9758; J'ai donc simplement lancé mon trackeur (gratuit) : &#9758;iFilex&#9756; pour renseigner dans son champ de recherche : geneio -->






&#10043;​

&#9758; voici la liste fournie par le vaillant «iFilex» -->




&#9758; en réalité, les chemins à l'élément (marqués en vert et rouge) sont indiqués dans le pied-de-page de la fenêtre du logiciel lorsqu'on sélectionne chaque fois une ligne --> je les ai copiés et remontés en face des éléments 'hostiles' pour faire un tableau. Eh bien! La méthode de suppression est aisée : sélectionner ligne à ligne les éléments dans la fenêtre d'«iFilex» et presser la touche &#8592; de suppression du clavier chaque fois. Re-démarrer.

&#10057;​

Lancer alors «Safari» (qui continue d'afficher la page d'accueil de Genieo), aller aux _Préférences/Général_ et supprimer l'option : ouvrir le navigateur avec la page d'accueil de Genieo comme montré ici -->






&#10051;​

&#9758;  aux _Préférences/Extensions_ maintenant, sélectionner 'Omnibar' et la déinstaller comme montré ici -->






&#10059;​

&#9758; pour un ultime décapage, il est possible de supprimer également le _cookie_ de Genieo qui s'est collé dans la collection des _cookies_ de «Safari». Re-démarrer et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Nul besoin de chercher quoi que ce soit d'autre. 


&#10055;&#65038;​


----------



## naima (15 Juin 2014)

une methode simple pour trouver toutes les ramifications de genieo :
find . -iname '*genieo*'


chez moi ça donne :

./Applications/InstallMac/Reset Search.app/Contents/Resources/Application.app/Contents/Library/LaunchServices/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client
./Applications/InstallMac/Reset Search.app/Contents/Resources/Application.app/Contents/Resources/en.lproj/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist
find: ./dev/fd/3: Not a directory
find: ./dev/fd/4: Not a directory
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Application Support/com.genieoinnovation.Installer
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Application Support/com.genieoinnovation.Installer/Completer.app/Contents/Resources/Application.app/Contents/Library/LaunchServices/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.client
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Application Support/com.genieoinnovation.Installer/Completer.app/Contents/Resources/Application.app/Contents/Resources/en.lproj/com.genieoinnovation.macextension.plist
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Application Support/Genieo
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Caches/com.genieo.notifications
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Caches/com.genieoinnovation.Installer
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieo.completer.download.plist
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/LaunchAgents/com.genieo.completer.update.plist
./Users/ETIENNE/Library/Preferences/com.genieo.global.settings.plist


----------



## naima (15 Juin 2014)

suite à mon precedent post :
il faut desinstaller firefox (car il possede encore des liens vers genieo)
ensuite on procede toujours de la meme maniere :

find . -iname '*firefox*' --> supprimer toutes les references
find . -iname '*mozilla*' --> supprimer toutes les references

réinstaller firefox (ne rien importer)

je vous garantie que genieo n'existe plus !!!


----------



## 014cleo (4 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour. Je n'en peux plus ! MacBook Pro retira 15" infesté par des bannières venant de geneio.

A l'usure,j'ai installé le truc "video update", ça n'a rien fait, j'ai toujours les bannières. 

Du coup, j'ai envoyé un mail avec "contact" et j'ai eu une réponse de "helpdesk@genieo.com " qui me donne un numéro de ticket qui doit, soi-disant, me permettre de désinstaller. Que faire ? est-ce un  piège ?

Sinon, que veut dire "démarrer sans extension" ?

A part ça, impossible de télécharger virus barrier sur aucun site, je suis bien piégée

Merci d'aider une desespérée


----------



## pascalformac (4 Novembre 2014)

desinstaller le ou les adwares
( ca aussi multitraité)
outil là ( ou methode manuelle)
http://www.thesafemac.com/arg/

*note* le developpeur ( de l'outil) a remarqué que certains adware empêchaient de charger son propre outil! depuis quelques jours
il va regler ca
le developpeur met en place des contre mesures
en attendant tu peux acceder au telechargement direct de l'outil zigouilleur
(un dmg)


> In the meantime, for anyone affected by this problem, you can download AdwareMedic directly from here:
> 
> http://www.adwaremedic.com/AdwareMedic.dmg


----------



## 014cleo (4 Novembre 2014)

Ohlala ! c'est formidable ce plan. Tout est parti avec cet adwareMedic... Merci à vous, je vais faire un don de 20euros car je suis bien contente.Merci encore


----------

